# OPC.DA Client VB.net für WinCC (Server 2008 64Bit)



## Mark aus P (5 November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich wollte einen OPC.DA Client in VB.net schreiben, der WinCC Daten liest und schreibt.
Habe auch schon mal einen Client mit Browse-Funktion geschrieben (mit google Hilfe). Vorab wollte ich diesen ausprobieren. Aber der läuft nicht mehr!
Nach Programmausführung fehlt der Applikation eine Handvoll an dll's.
ursprüngliche dll der opc foundation.
OpcNetApi.Com.dll
OpcNetApi.dll
Neue zusätzlich:
OpcRcw.Ae.dll
OpcRcw.Comn.dll
OpcRcw.Da.dll
OpcRcw.Dx.dll
OpcRcw.Hda.dll

Zusätzlich funktioniert die nachstehende Funktion nicht mehr.


Public Function BrowseItems(ByVal FilterItemname As String) As Array
Dim BrowseElement() As Opc.Da.BrowseElement = Nothing
Dim ItemID As New Opc.ItemIdentifier
ItemID.ItemName = "Liste aller Variablen" ' WinCC spezifisch
Dim Filters As New Opc.Da.BrowseFilters
Dim Position As Opc.Da.BrowsePosition
　
　
'Filter setzen 
Filters.ReturnAllProperties = False
Filters.ReturnPropertyValues = False
Filters.MaxElementsReturned = 100000
Filters.ElementNameFilter = FilterItemname
Filters.BrowseFilter = Opc.Da.browseFilter.item '.item
Try
If _opcserver.IsConnected Then
BrowseElement = _opcserver.Browse(ItemID, Filters, Position)
End If
Catch ex As Exception
MsgBox(ex.Message)
End Try
Return BrowseElement
End Function


Nur zur Frage:

Hat jemand einen VB.net Code zum Lesen/schreiben von WinCC Variablen (V7.0) mit welchen Dll auch immer (Lizenzfrei!)

Oder kann mir jemand beim Code schreiben helfen (Lesen/schreiben) mit den opc foundation dll's.

Gruß
Mark

P.S.: Habe leider wenig Zeit, aus diesem Grund der dreiste Hilferuf.


----------



## Mark aus P (24 November 2012)

Habe mittlerweile alle Infos beisammen.
Gruß
Mark


----------

